# Gurkha veteran fights off knife-wielding attacker but blade breaks off in his arm.



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2012)

[h=1]Gurkha veteran in Maidstone attack 'unaware of five-inch blade'[/h]





> A former Gurkha from Kent who fought off a  mugger was unaware the attacker's knife had snapped, leaving the five  inch blade embedded in his left arm.
> 
> 
> Taitex Phlamachha, 38, was with his wife when he was attacked  after withdrawing money from a cash machine in Maidstone on 7 October.
> ...


----------

